# Acronym GBAE used in Physical Exam documentation



## mcandia

I am reviewing a record for Infectious Disease and noticed under physical exam - GBAE and was wondering if anyone knows what this stands for?

I am thinking it is relative to either a skin or lung exam, next to GBAE it looks like it says, no crackles. 

A rash is mentioned in the HPI so it may be linked to the skin.

Thanks,

Maria CPC, CPC H, CEMC


----------



## msrd_081002

*Good bilateral air entry" (GBAE)*




mcandia said:


> I am reviewing a record for Infectious Disease and noticed under physical exam - GBAE and was wondering if anyone knows what this stands for?
> 
> I am thinking it is relative to either a skin or lung exam, next to GBAE it looks like it says, no crackles.
> 
> A rash is mentioned in the HPI so it may be linked to the skin.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Maria CPC, CPC H, CEMC


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

It is* certainly **NOT* related to SKIN rash.

It stands for "*Good bilateral air entry" (GBAE)* commonly used acronym in *LUNG Physical Examination*. 
Usually PE report reads: LUNGS: GBAE, no adventitious sounds.


----------



## mcandia

*GBAE acronym*

Thanks so much.
Maria


----------

